
Show HN: Leviathan, a Clojure IDE for MacOS - penpapersw
https://github.com/sdegutis/Leviathan
======
macmac
4 years since last commit and at version 0.0 - not likely to be relevant to
that many.

~~~
penpapersw
It may not necessarily be in active development, but it's a project I'm very
proud of. It's a legitimate text editor built from the ground-up in
Objective-C including its own parser and lexer, and the ability to read theme
configuration files. I'm very happy with it and I think it stands on its own
as an interesting project.

